

How the Pentagon’s Skynet Would Automate War - mi3law
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-pentagons-skynet-would-automate-war

======
mi3law
Abstract of the policy paper the article heavily references:

This paper examines policy, legal, ethical, and strategy implications for
national security of the accelerating science, technology, and engineering
(ST&E) revolutions underway in five broad areas: biology, robotics,
information, nanotechnology, and energy (BRINE), with a particular emphasis on
how they are interacting. The paper considers the timeframe between now and
2030 but emphasizes policy and related choices that need to be made in the
next few years to shape the future competitive space favorably, and focuses on
those decisions that are within U.S. Department of Defense’s (DOD) purview.
The pace and complexity of technological change mean that linear predictions
of current needs cannot be the basis for effective guidance or management for
the future. These are issues for policymakers and commanders, not just
technical specialists.

[http://ctnsp.dodlive.mil/2014/09/12/dtp-106-policy-
challenge...](http://ctnsp.dodlive.mil/2014/09/12/dtp-106-policy-challenges-
of-accelerating-technological-change-security-policy-and-strategy-
implications-of-parallel-scientific-revolutions/)

